# Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizers and Eheim filter combo



## MNcichlid (Jun 10, 2006)

I have read of a few people who connected their Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizers to the return of their Eheim. Does anyone have any pictures of what this looks like?
Thanks!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The hose comes off the filter... plugs into the UV... then another hose comes out of the UV and into the tank...

Regardless of filter brand it should all look about the same...

This is a Magnum HOT filter pushing water through a Turbo Twist UV light... it's not the picture of the Eheim your looking for, but is better than nothing...


----------



## motorfin (Mar 19, 2004)

does that run the water thru slow enough to be effective? The information I've recieved was to run the water thru as slow as possible. Would be nice to just run it thru a cannister


----------



## balz2dwall (Jun 14, 2004)

motorfin said:


> does that run the water thru slow enough to be effective? The information I've recieved was to run the water thru as slow as possible. Would be nice to just run it thru a cannister


Depends on what you want to use the UV for . . . algae bloom protection or disease protection. If you're just interested in algae bloom protection, running it through a canister is probably OK.
I've got 2 - 9W Turbo twist UV units plumbed together and have a ball valve on the output to dial down the flow to a reasonably slow flow rate.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The Canister w/ UV pictures above is a Magnum HOT 250 gph filter with the micron cartridge which actually pushes about 100~125 gph... the UV is an 18 W Turbo Twist... that is slow enough to kill parasites...

I've been using UV lights for about 5 years and this is the simple formula I use to guide flow rates:

10 gph per 1 W of UV power...
1 W of UV power per 10 US gallons of tank volume...

This is the flow rate I use for Blue Dempseys which are well known to have parasitic based illnesses. Using these rates I do not have the 'white stringy poo' which is common to them and a sign of parasitic illness...


----------



## motorfin (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm looking strictly for the disease control and was told running thru my XP3 would move the water to fast. My UV unit is 20 watts and I believe the XP3 runs at 150 gph. By your formula this should work on a 125g. Sure would be nice to eliminate the use of an additional powerhead.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Your XP3 is rated for 350 gph... just like my Magnum 350's...

I use a Magnum 350 to push water through a 20W UV light and I am thoroughly convinced based on several years of personal experience that this is sufficient to kill parasites...

I recently moved and neglected to set up the UV lights on my display tank which houses an adult Blue Dempsey. His waste looked a little light in color and he started scratching himself on decor. This are the classic signs of the begining of parasitic infection in Blue Dempseys... I added a 20W UV powered by a Magnum 350 and in approx 36 hours his waste was back to it's normal dark color and he stopped scratching himself...

I've had about 45 similar experiences that have helped me decide on the "rule of thumb" chart...



Toby_H said:


> 10 gph per 1 W of UV power...
> 1 W of UV power per 10 US gallons of tank volume...


----------



## motorfin (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info Toby. I checked the specs on the XP after posting and saw the gph was more than I thought. I also have a mag 350 on the tank so I'll hook up to one of them and get rid of the extra power head. I was in a hurry to get the UV going and just dropped the entire unit into the tank with a small powerhead attached. Will be nice to get rid of this eye sore. Thanks again for taking time to share your experience. Much appreciated


----------



## essjay (Jan 12, 2007)

Quick question about flow rates.

The Turbo Twist 18w states a min flow of 200gph. Is there any disadvantage to going lower than that? Say even 100gph?

Considering the tank I have is only 100gal anyway, the water is still being zapped once per hour


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been running a 40W Danner UV at 175~200 gph for the last couple of years... From everything I understand of UV lights this holds no disadvantage... as far as I've seen this has brought no disadvantages...

The only problem I can see from low flow rates would be... at some point the flow will not be enough to distribute heat and this will allow the water to heat up and possibly damage the housing or melt/soften the hoses allow them to leak... But I would expect that 10 gph would be enough to prevent this from happening...

I do not understand any reason Turbo Twist would suggest a minimum rate of 200 gph for an 18W light... I run my Turbo Twist 18W at 175~200 gph also...


----------



## essjay (Jan 12, 2007)

good stuff. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

